# First Splashed Litter



## sharon Gough (Oct 12, 2011)

hey all, so my first splashed litter has been born, and typically most of them were bucks. never mind, will take pics once they are fully furred. culled the litter down to 5 and all doing very well


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool, looking forward to pictures!


----------

